# Smoke Shacks @ BIG SKY



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This is not really something I recommend chatting about on a forum board. Especially giving out names and such. The forest service has been on a witch hunt of sorts on these things the last couple of years. Mostly Colorado, but I am sure they are eying other spots.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

snowcrazy181 said:


> edited out


I know 2 guys working at BigSky this year and am going to visit for the first time, super stoked to experience the smoke shacks  with a PBR tallboy


----------



## snowcrazy181 (Oct 2, 2011)

Enjoi the View!


----------

